# prewar schwinn whizzer



## newbee (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello any help on identifying the year of the bicycle would be greatly appreciated. Everything about this bike says prewar to me except that fender head light. I thought those style head lights were only used on post war bikes. It has great original paint. The serial number is E17xxx under the bottom bracket. What value would you put on the bike? Thanks!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2011)

It could be a '40 or '41 The h/light was introduced in '40...See links...
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/index.html

Does it run? I can't appraise it properly,but am interested in it.

Pat


----------



## J.C. (Jan 15, 2011)

*Wow.  That is fanfreakingtastic.  I am by no means a Whizzer person but if I were to buy my first, that would be the one.  Oh, btw, it is indeed a prewar as PHC suggested.  My guess would be 40.*


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2011)

i would lean towards prob 40


----------



## newbee (Jan 15, 2011)

yes it does run. it has an h motor kit on it

it appears to be a non autocycle standard model? It appears only the autocycle had the springer fork for this year? Am I correct on this? If so, All that it is missing is the chain guard?

is the bike its self pretty valuable?


----------



## newbee (Jan 15, 2011)

and the seat appears to be incorrect


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 16, 2011)

you can also date the whizzer motor itself by locating the Serial Number below the flywheel in the crank case.

Here's  a pretty popular rundown of the Whizzer throughout the years:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/whizzer.htm


----------



## newbee (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the help!

it appears to be a non autocycle standard model? It appears only the autocycle had the springer fork for this year? Am I correct on this? If so, All that it is missing is the chain guard?


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys.  I was searching thru this website and saw this post.  Amazing, I mean amazing.  I JUST purchased this bike five days ago.  It's a cool whizzer?schwinn.  Any comments would be very welcome.  Thanks.  Oh by the way,  the seller had the original seat which I got with the bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 3, 2011)

welcome and congrats post some updated pics when you have time


----------



## OldRider (Mar 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago I saw a Whizzer very similar  to yours auctioned off on "Auction Kings" for 2000 dollars.


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 15, 2011)

*1948 Whizzer Progect Progress*

Well guys the restoration is underway.  Here's a few pics of the progress.  The frame, engine are cleaned and polished.  The frame is in a final fitting of parts before going to paint shop.  More pics to follow.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 15, 2011)

So So sad to see the original paint go  But congrats on the progress with you're bike!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 15, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> So So sad to see the original paint go  But congrats on the progress with you're bike!




I agree with keeping OG paint but on closer inspection, it looks like he may have only scrapped the frame paint which really should'nt be a surprise since he welded new supports.

He may still have the OG fenders, fork and other bits...


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 15, 2011)

The picture looks much better than in person.  The paint was orig. yes, but rusted thru in many places.  The fenders were very bad, many little dents, welds. patches, etc.  The fenders now on the Whiz are NOS from a 47 or 48 Schwinn 26" cruiser.  So basically the are the exact fenders the came with the orig bike (minus the cut out for the light, which I didn't like anyway).  By the way the old schwinn fenders are 4" wide.  These fenders are very hard to find NOS in original primer. The seat is a real orig. charmer.  I polished it and recovered it in orig. tan leather.  It came out very nice. The orig. owner had to slice the frame to fit the engine.  The motor mounts used were real old orig. 1939, early 40's type mounts whizzer used for those years.  They lift the engine a little higher than the later mounts.  Apparently this was the reason the lower straight bar was cut.  I had two supports welded in place to add extra strength.  Not very noticeable when everything is assembled.  The serial no. (E37115) was researched and the Schwinn Excelsior was built in 9/10/1948.  If anyone has ever drove a Whizzer without a front suspension, you bounce around this so much it isn't pleasant to ride any periods of time. Then you'll know why I switched to an original early 1949 schwinn springer.  I was told that some of these models could be ordered with the springer.  So I'm trying to keep most everything original and only use orig. schwinn parts for that era, circa 1948.  Thanks for the interest.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is an insane score!! Not only, (as others have stated,) is the bike alone wonderful, the motor kit is great too. I would try to get twist grip throttle and compression releases for it. It looks like a Monark sprocket, but Whizzers wanted a smaller front sprocket. Chainguard shouldn't be too difficult to find. I freaking LOVE it. Jealous.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, I didn't notice the frame cut and welded like that before. NEVER seen that! Very different. I hate to say: wrong rack, and wrong front sprocket. My original old Whizzer had a smaller Schwinn sweetheart sprocket. That one looks Monark to me. (?)


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

I liked the original paint too and I would have never touched it, but it's yours. I'm sure the final product will be to your liking. Schwinn did make a more heavy duty spring that retro fitted these springers to make up for the extra weight of the engine, gas, etc. (FYI)


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wrong grips. Look for a real Whizzer seat too. (Whizzer snob)


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 15, 2011)

*Whizzer*

Thanks for the info guys.  I didn't know that the spocket wasn't the orig.  I see what I can do.  I know the rack isn't original, but for the time being and to be thrifty, I'll use this one til. I acquire a schwinn rack.  The seat I thought was the original seat schwinn put on that bike.  The seat from what I can tell sells for way over hundred dollars and you rarely see one in this condition.  I have to watch my budget, I just purchased a running good "H" model whizzer engine and a original locking fork springer frame (not together) to go with engine for my next build.  Attached is a pic of the frame.  I like whizzers, it's obvious.  I'm also including a picture of a Whizzer I saw and this is what I want my whizzer to look like when finished


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back with the progress and more pictures.  Today was sunny and 70 out.  So I painted the whizzer myself.  I have all the equip., great spray gun, compressor, etc.  So far I'm very pleased of the outcome.  Attached are a few pics of a cursorory fitting.  The fenders need to be pin stripped so they are not on but next to the bike.  Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks great!! Just in time for Spring!!!


----------



## basementchoppers (Mar 19, 2011)

Whizzer is coming along nicely!  Do you have any info on the frame modification?  I am curious as I have never seen one like it, I am assuming that it was done by the previous owner.....?  By the way the engine turned out BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks.  Yes, the straight bottom bar of the frame was sliced by the orig. owner.  As you can see from the orig. pic in the post that the engine sits a little higher, this is due to the real old whizzer mounting hardware that was used.  These brackets were used by whizzer up to about 1939/1940 until the latter mounting brackets by whizzer started being used. Apparently, he had to modify the frame to fit the engine.  I had the two small vertical supports welded in place for added support.  It's quite unusual but it's what I had to work with.  I bought the better mounting hardware from Memory Lane Classics.  It turned out nice and the frame is well supported.  Attached are some more pics.  Almost done.  Thanks


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 23, 2011)

The Whizzer is finished.  The latest pics.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks killer you work fast! Congrats


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn that ride looks sweet! You did the lords work!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Niiiiicccce!!!!!


----------



## axsepul (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok chainring is from a monark. The rear rack is also from a monark exclusively for the year 46 and 47, I should know I need to buy a rear rack like that. Now you are welcome to correct me but I've read that factory build schwinn whizzers where only available for 2 or 3 years and it was because schwinn had sued the whizzer company for copying there cantilever frame and whizzer made a deal with schwinn to provide the engines and schwinn will sell them with a custom build frame. If you search the net for the whizzer company history you will find this info. Personally I will never cut a frame to add an engine or buy a frame that was cut to add an engine, it will never be original again, or it could never be restore. But if you like it that's all that matters, just remember that a cut frame will bring the value down


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the add'l info., very interesting.  Without mentioning any numbers, the amount I have in this restored bike is well below it's present value and it runs real good.  This is going to be one of my personal bikes I zoom around in.  It's so much fun to go out for lunch, coffee, etc. and get so many comments from people, mainly the older folks (by the way I'm 65) who had owned or know of the "Whizzers" in their day.  To me that's what it's all about.  You have to enjoy your toys or there no fun, IMHO.  Attached are some more pics of the whizz finished with the pinstripping done.


----------

